# Android und DFÜ?! (HCT desire HD)



## mÖre (13. Februar 2011)

*Android und DFÜ?! (HCT desire HD)*

Hiho
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einem Handy DFÜ beizubrigen?

Leider hat mein Frauchen zwar wLan, aber da die Verschlüsselung des Router eher Brei ist (WEP) setzt sie auf eine DFÜ Verbindung um etwas mehr Sicherheit zu haben. Nun komme ich zwar mit dem Handy ins Wlan, aber halt nicht ins Internet.

Geht es irgendwie? 

Danke


----------

